# Pump Area Mods - 23rs



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

I spent a good part of today making some mods to my OB. I didn't like that the pump comes on every time I turn on the faucet, use the bathroom, etc. So I installed a pressure tank. While I was at it I close off that area to quiet it down a bit and seal the area off from the rest of the camper.

partition

Pressure tank

Top panel

Storage


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job Drac








That is one mod we just haven't gotten around to doing yet...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job








Boy you sure were busy

Don


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice looking. What type of material did you mount the tank and pump on ?


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Nice looking. What type of material did you mount the tank and pump on ?


I built a little cart (for lack of a better word) out of 1/2 plywood with an oak runner on each side. I cut slots on the bottom of the runner (so I could slip tie straps through). Then I put 1/2" blue insulation between the runners so the tank would have something soft to get strapped down to. I also put the insulation on the bottom to dampen the vibration into the floor. So essentially it was a sandwich of insulation, plywood, insulation.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice set-up... This is definitely on the to-do list.

I was poking around under the couch this week-end to get a feel for what I had to work with.

How hard is it to remove the couch to get to the pump? Looks like its just a few screws. Any tips on removal?

kj


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Job - I like the storage idea









Thor


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

junkman said:


> Nice set-up... This is definitely on the to-do list.
> 
> I was poking around under the couch this week-end to get a feel for what I had to work with.
> 
> ...


What I did was remove the 8 bolts holding the seat and back of the couch to the couch hardware. I tried to remove the screws first without doing that, but the screws were too difficult to access. It probably takes 10-15 min or so to completely remove the couch and hardware. Once the couch is gone, there are a couple pieces of laminate in the way that are barely attached with staples (more for cosmetic reasons that anything else).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very very nice. You can come install mine anytime you want.


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings,
Is that pressure tank 2 or 4 gal? Does it have a membrain inside, like the RO units have?

Is the pressure tank installed after the pump?

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

dpaish said:


> Greetings,
> Is that pressure tank 2 or 4 gal? Does it have a membrain inside, like the RO units have?
> 
> Is the pressure tank installed after the pump?
> ...


The tank is 2 gallon, yes it has a membrain, and it's installed after the tank (although really it could be anywhere in the camper on the pressurized cold water line. I had thought about putting it under the sink (although this was a better place for it from a storage perspective)


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Drac,
Where did you purchase it from. I am having a heck of a time locating one in Canada?

Dennis


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

dpaish said:


> Greetings Drac,
> Where did you purchase it from. I am having a heck of a time locating one in Canada?
> 
> Dennis


I got mine at Lowe's. They also sell them at Home Depot. They are in the section where you buy stuff for a well (pumps, pressure tanks, pressure switches, etc) I live in the country and have a well on my property. The OB water system (from the fresh tank) is essentially just a much smaller version of that. If I had more room in that compartment (more for the fittings that anything), I'de probably put in a whole house water filter there too. Maybe I'll do that







, I could put it in the storage area, that way it would be easier to change the filter anyway.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

In our neck of the woods, the tanks are located in the water heater section. Home Depot has the five gallon size.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dennis

You should be able top buy them at Home Depot, Home Hardware and Canadian Tire. I bought mine at Canadian Tire - You should find it the plumbing section with the well pumps. Pressure tanks come in a variety of sizes. If I can remember correctly the small tank was around $40

Thor


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Thor said:


> Dennis
> 
> You should be able top buy them at Home Depot, Home Hardware and Canadian Tire. I bought mine at Canadian Tire - You should find it the plumbing section with the well pumps. Pressure tanks come in a variety of sizes. If I can remember correctly the small tank was around $40
> 
> Thor


Yeah, mine was just shy of $50 at Lowe's


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greeting,
Would this tank work
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/...tk=P_PartNumber

I live in Canada, would I have to remove the tank every winter?

Regards,
Dennis


----------

